# Mt. Moosilauke Hike



## bart (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi all. Hope everyone is having a good summer. My girlfriend is taking me camping in the White Mtns Aug 1-4. We are staying at lost River and want to get a decent day hike in. A friend suggested Moosilauke and the pics I googled looked beautiful and the mountain definitely looks doable for my GF and I.  Can anyone suggest a route up the mountain that wouldn't be too strenuous, but also had beautiful views? I would say we are looking at an intermediate to advanced intermediate hike with beautiful views.  If any other mountains in the area come to mind that fit this description I would be welcome to those suggestions as well. Any and all advice/insight is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Rob


----------



## hammer (Jul 22, 2013)

If you are staying at Lost River Campground then I believe that's the closest 4000 footer.  Base elevation is on the high side as well which makes for this being one of the easier 4000 footers to do as well.

We hiked Moosilauke in May, went up Gorge Brook Trail and down Carriage Road.  Round trip was a little over 7 miles and we went on the slower side and it took a bit over 5 hours.  Was cloudy, drizzle, and in the 30s when we went so I can't speak personally for the views, but the peak is above treeline so if you go on a clearer day it should be great.


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 22, 2013)

hammer said:


> If you are staying at Lost River Campground then I believe that's the closest 4000 footer.  Base elevation is on the high side as well which makes for this being one of the easier 4000 footers to do as well.
> 
> We hiked Moosilauke in May, went up Gorge Brook Trail and down Carriage Road.  Round trip was a little over 7 miles and we went on the slower side and it took a bit over 5 hours.  Was cloudy, drizzle, and in the 30s when we went so I can't speak personally for the views, but the peak is above treeline so if you go on a clearer day it should be great.



#1 for Hammer's suggested route.  This route climbs the whole way but the pitch is moderate and the footing is good.  Other routes (Beaver Brook) are MUCH more strenuous.  The views from the summit of Moosilauke are some of the best in the Whites.  

Don't forget that this is a 4K with plenty of above treeline.  Bring warm clothes.  We hiked it a few weeks ago on a 75 degree day.  The summit was ~45 with 40mph winds.  We were very glad to have hats, gloves, and shells.


----------



## David Metsky (Jul 22, 2013)

I saw a report on VFTT that Gorge Brook is closed due to a section of the trail being wiped out by recent rains. The Snapper trail up and down would be the easiest  route, but if you are willing to add 2 miles to the journey you can do a loop with the Asquam Ridge trail that is a gentle (but longer) descent.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 22, 2013)

Best resource for up to date trail conditions:http://www.newenglandtrailconditions.com/

Just enter search for Moosilauke and you get a list of the most recent hike reports


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 22, 2013)

David Metsky said:


> I saw a report on VFTT that Gorge Brook is closed due to a section of the trail being wiped out by recent rains. The Snapper trail up and down would be the easiest  route, but if you are willing to add 2 miles to the journey you can do a loop with the Asquam Ridge trail that is a gentle (but longer) descent.



Do you know when that report was?  I hiked it in mid-June.  Sections of the Gore Brook Trail had been washed out indeed.  But a short detour had already been developed off the Snapper Brook Trail.  But then there were more rains recently.  SO I wonder if this is additional damage.


----------



## David Metsky (Jul 22, 2013)

The report was from this morning. If you want to confirm, call the Ravine Lodge at *(603) 764-5858. *


----------



## bart (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you all so much for the thoughtful and thorough responses!  I knew it would be cold at the summit, but not that cold! great advice from everyone!


----------

